# foreign driver-car and bail bonds



## Aussies (Feb 12, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if foreign drivers (Aussie), driving a foreign registered car (French) still require bail bonds to drive in Spain. I know 30 years ago is was a necessity, but need to know the latest regulations.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Aussies said:


> Can anyone tell me if foreign drivers (Aussie), driving a foreign registered car (French) still require bail bonds to drive in Spain. I know 30 years ago is was a necessity, but need to know the latest regulations.


You're driving a French plated car whilst being a french resident, the car being insured in France? You'd have to check with your insurance company on the time limits for foreign travel, but I dont know of any requirement any more for bail bonds here in Spain ... I dont think many insurance companies issue them any more either


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

When I had Uk insurance with zurich just over three years ago it included a bail bond but I didn't pay much attention to the details about which country etc. Best to check with your insurers because if they include cover to drive into Spain they will know if it's needed or not. 

Sounds very American that you would need such a thing but not really my area of expertise. 

Failing that give a call to your consulate you should be able to advise you.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> When I had Uk insurance with zurich just over three years ago it included a bail bond but I didn't pay much attention to the details about which country etc. Best to check with your insurers because if they include cover to drive into Spain they will know if it's needed or not.
> 
> Sounds very American that you would need such a thing but not really my area of expertise.
> 
> Failing that give a call to your consulate you should be able to advise you.


They are not a legal requirement in Spain any more, as I said. They are a bond lodged with the Police in case you have an accident, but of course if you have a full legal insurance cover then that tends to cover it all.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I guess they are probably largely superseded by the ''green card'' part of the insurance document.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> I guess they are probably largely superseded by the ''green card'' part of the insurance document.


Yes, although my insurance company told me long ago that there is no such thing as the green card any more either


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes, although my insurance company told me long ago that there is no such thing as the green card any more either


At one time, I believe, one used to actually get a card that was green.. Our currenst Spanish insurer has a section on the insurance document that has a green background that virtually states that you are covered in other countries, etc...


----------

